# Gauge Wiring



## jhinkle66 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how to hookup up a volt gauge on an 09 BF 750i? How about an oil pressure gauge?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I did a search for oil pressure gauge, and there's some good info already out there. They say you can put a tee in where the factory red light sending unit and install you pressure sending unit on the tee. that's what i'm going to do


----------

